# My wife's new ride



## msimmons (Jun 14, 2007)

Hello, just finished a project for my wife and thought I would share. Black frame decals are on the way. Can't wait to see the miles of smiles...


----------



## t135 (Jul 11, 2011)

Cool did you paint it yourself?


----------



## msimmons (Jun 14, 2007)

No, my LBS sent to a powder coat shop. Came out great. Can't wait to get the black decals on it.


----------



## msimmons (Jun 14, 2007)

Thank You! Yes, it's a Superlight. Decals came in...


----------



## cyclelicious (Oct 7, 2008)

Sweet! How did you wife like her new bike?


----------



## fastnfurious (Jul 8, 2011)

Beautiful! you might consider adding it to the collection of pink bikes at http://www.pinkbikesite.com/
As a pink lover, I like to gather ideas for bike color schemes.
sweet hubby!


----------



## FrdSHOx3 (Sep 10, 2009)

Nice!


----------



## Heavy Fluid (Mar 31, 2011)

It's a SuperLight, but the decals say Juliana? Looks pretty cool. My wife would be very jealous if she saw this.


----------



## connie (Mar 16, 2004)

Heavy Fluid said:


> It's a SuperLight, but the decals say Juliana? Looks pretty cool. My wife would be very jealous if she saw this.


I'm not an expert on the Santa Cruz models, but my understanding is that the Juliana is the WSD version of the SuperLight?


----------



## TraumaARNP (Oct 13, 2005)

I don't know if it would clash, but a "Pretty & Strong" from CK may be the cherry on top....






​
Very nice, btw.:thumbsup:


----------



## Heavy Fluid (Mar 31, 2011)

connie said:


> I'm not an expert on the Santa Cruz models, but my understanding is that the Juliana is the WSD version of the SuperLight?


It was my understanding that the Juliana is similar to the SuperLight, but was not the same? I could be wrong on this. Was researching into a Juliana for my wife.


----------



## Heavy Fluid (Mar 31, 2011)

Just out of curiosity, since I have shown my wife this.....are you at liberty to post up the total cost of this?


----------



## H0WL (Jan 17, 2007)

Heavy Fluid said:


> It was my understanding that the Juliana is similar to the SuperLight, but was not the same? I could be wrong on this. Was researching into a Juliana for my wife.


\

Wow, you did an absolutely beautiful job on your wife's bike!

Yes, the Juliana is the *women-specific version *of the SuperLight. It is named after Julie Furtado, who I believe had a hand in designing both the women's Santa Cruz FS and hard tail (RIP on the hardtail version). I emphasize women-specific, since the geometry is different than the, uh, not women's-specific version.

Julie Furtado: 
In 1992 she won the women's downhill world championship. In 1996, she won both the World Cup (her 3rd WC championship) and the NORBA cross-country championship and dominated for three more years (thanks, Wikipedia) but her career was cut short by a diagnosis of Lupus. Even with (at that time undiagnosed) lupus, she managed to finish 10th in the 1996 Olympics.


----------



## moclan (May 26, 2005)

My wife is getting a second hand late 2005 one, with, I guess, bushings instead of bearings. I believe this change happened for the 2007 models.
Did you change yours and if so where did you find them? Thanks for the help


----------



## VioletSS (Aug 5, 2011)

That is a really pretty bike. Maybe too pink for me, but it looks great!


----------



## msimmons (Jun 14, 2007)

Thanks for all the kind comments! The bike is actually a superlight. It is an 04 that I have been riding for the past 7 years. I purchase the Juliana deals from Santa Cruz in an effort to girl it up as much as possible. The bike fits her well. 

I will post some ride pics soon.

Thanks also for the link to the pink bike site, I will send it in to them. I had no idea we would become part of a cult, lol


----------



## msimmons (Jun 14, 2007)

Heavy Fluid said:


> Just out of curiosity, since I have shown my wife this.....are you at liberty to post up the total cost of this?


I had the bike already, which is an 04 superlight that I have upgraded parts on through the years.

Cost to powder coat was $50.


----------



## msimmons (Jun 14, 2007)

moclan said:


> My wife is getting a second hand late 2005 one, with, I guess, bushings instead of bearings. I believe this change happened for the 2007 models.
> Did you change yours and if so where did you find them? Thanks for the help


My LBS purchased the sealed cartridge bearing kit from Santa Cruz. Rides like butta.


----------



## surly_an_instigator (Nov 3, 2005)

you are a lucky guy, my wife would kill me if I put her on one of my old frames with old parts. and pink.


----------



## LadyDi (Apr 17, 2005)

TraumaARNP said:


> I don't know if it would clash, but a "Pretty & Strong" from CK may be the cherry on top....
> 
> View attachment 630325​
> Very nice, btw.:thumbsup:


Definitely add the bling when you can. Baby blue for me.


----------



## FatOldGoat (Jul 5, 2006)

Sweet. I'd love to do the same for my wife, but she'd never fit on my 2005 Superlight. She's 5'2", so I'd have to buy her a women's specific frame. Her road bike is a pink Trek WSD, and she hasn't ridden her MTB since she had our son. Still has her old Specialized Stumpy hardtail in the shed. 

BTW, didn't there used to be a classified section somewhere? I can't seem to find it.


----------

